# Gain and average grade on Terwilliger in Portland?



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone have the Delorme Oregon software? I am looking for some info on total elevation gain and average grade going over Terwilliger Blvd. in Portland. I am looking into doing Reach the Beach fixed this year, and I want to compare my daily commute to some of the harder hills on that ride.

Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## Dv8shawn (Jul 31, 2002)

What section of Terwilliger do you want?


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Dv8shawn said:


> What section of Terwilliger do you want?


I am currently commuting from Multnomah Village to down town, via Capitol Highway then Terwilliger. However, I would be interested in knowing the info on the section from Riverside Drive in LO up to Capitol Highway, as the loop down to Oregon City on the East side and back via all of Terwilliger is a good training ride.

Thanks!

Gordon


----------



## Dv8shawn (Jul 31, 2002)

I really haven't used this software too much but here goes.
Terwilliger from 43 to I5
Elevation Start: 78.41ft
Max Elevation: 447.81ft
Average Grade: 4
Climing Distance: 2.46mi
Total Distance: 3.76mi

Maybe it's just me, but they never look as mean and nasty in Topo as they do when you're suffering up them.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What about Burnside going up into the West Hills? (Can't recall if it stays Burnside or turns into something else.) I seem to recall that was not easy.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

rcnute said:


> What about Burnside going up into the West Hills? (Can't recall if it stays Burnside or turns into something else.) I seem to recall that was not easy.


Burnside is a nightmare going up into the hills. Not very safe at all. There are a number of much better routes. That said, climbing the west hills on a fixed gear is beyond me, and the climbs of Reach the Beach are not nearly as hard. Someday i would like to do the west hills, maybe the Lawyer's Ride or something, but for now I just want to be fairly sure I can do Reach the Beach fixed, without killing myself. I think I will attempt the River Ride down to Oregon City, and back via the whole of Terwilliger, which is another few hunderd feet at least, and nearly as steep.

So, thanks for the info dv8.

Gordon


----------



## Dv8shawn (Jul 31, 2002)

No problem. If you really want hill training, the climb to Bald Peak State Park just outside of Newberg is interesting. It's about 4 miles long, with 1300ft elev gain. I haven't done it myself cause I climber I ain't. Takes a booster rocket and NASA clearance to get my butt up the hills. Good luck on Reach the Beach.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Drop me an e-mail...*

I live right down the street from you (around the corner from Old Market Pub), and I'm looking to get into some more weekend rides from home. Hills are always good, or a run out to the west side farmlands is also good.

I'm a little out of shape but plan on getting in some more rides once my new bike is in (this week).

Eric


----------

